# Sunday's Show and Tell 10/3/21



## jd56 (Oct 3, 2021)

Hope all are well and enjoying the fall atmosphere.

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

These blackwalls arrived a few weeks ago. Schwinn Typhoons and a pair of Allstates.


----------



## buck hughes (Oct 3, 2021)

picked up this Schwinn Jaguar


----------



## HARPO (Oct 3, 2021)

Bought a child's 1930's (???) Mesinger leather saddle in very good condition. From the photos I had seen, I thought it was an adult saddle. Went to pick it up and bought it anyway!  🙂
Model number is 1-2. Never heard of this. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 3, 2021)

Went to an auction and was high bidder and got these 3 at $4 each, don't need them but I couldn't pass up the price.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 3, 2021)

My trexlertown finds, another unequipped motorbike that was badged union jack at one time, girls BC with heavy patina, nice sliding rail seat clamp set, and a colson or roadmaster frame and fork i got for my dad to build.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 3, 2021)

A 1964 Honda from a garage sale just a couple blocks from my house, so you never know what’s hidden away next door


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 3, 2021)

received an awesome package from a really cool CABER...can't seem to be able to put my finger on his name...

Thanks so much!













Also got a brand new Hooey hat at the thrift store...





and some SE Big Honkin' bars for my white Cruiser...





and finally, I was able to dig out some of my Dirt Jumpers out of the spare bedroom.





Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 3, 2021)

Nice guys are still out there!  I got these from HARPO for my battery collection and he didnt charge me, even though i offered to pay for them.  Thanks Fred!


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 3, 2021)

Got a few new tools at the antique stores in town and a badge for my 1890’s Athlete ladies frame.


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 3, 2021)

I sold my Monark Super Twin then a neighbor was selling a motorized 80cc Orange County Chopper, couldn’t resist.


----------



## vincev (Oct 3, 2021)

Good for another 100+ years.All square nuts were there.......Colson Fairy...........











..


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 3, 2021)

I did pretty well this weekend.

I picked up four bikes. The three ladies bikes were pulled from the trash. The town I live in had a special garbage day where residents could clean house. I drove around for about a hour and picked up three bikes, and also a old walnut NordicTrack that is in excellent condition.

The steel scrap collector trucks hit this special garbage day in full force. There were lots of them cruising around. If I did not pick up the female bikes, they would have got them. I sat in my driveway for about a hour in the evening, and was watching them drive past. If they had any bikes I was interested in, I was going to stop them and offer cash, but I did not see anything go by worth spending money on.

The photo includes Two female Schwinns, a vintage bio-pace crank female Nishiki, and a Male Schwinn Le Tour II.



I found the orange Schwinn Le Tour II a few miles away and that one was purchased. It was offered at a very good price. I found the listing 10 minutes after it was posted, and left the house 5 minutes later and took a 15 minute drive out to the location. When I got there the seller said two other people contacted her, and one offered her more money to try and undercut our deal. Come on guys, I would never do this to any of you! She honored our deal, and sold me the Bike. I payed asking price and never tried to talk her down since I knew it was a deal.

Ever since I have sold my last Japan Made le-tour, I have regretted that decision so it feels good to be able to replace it. This one I will keep long term for myself. All it really needs is a new 27" wheel up front. The seller had a smaller rimmed wheel attached up front when it was purchased, But listed it: (As is, and needs work). So I was ready for any problems. The paint will clean up well, and once cleaned will look sharp. All the graphics are in nice condition. Its in way better condition then my last Japan made Letour was when it was first purchased.

I also picked up a few items from Goodwill. (A Kitchen Aid Microwave, Binoculars, and a Pioneer VSX-821-K multi media home theater receiver).

The binoculars I found are 7x50's, and have a really wide 10% view. Whats nice about them is they have absolutely huge eye pieces, and are really comfortable to use. The eye pieces are way larger  and have a wider view then what you would see in todays made binoculars, unless you are willing to spend a fortune to get a high quality set. They can catch a lot of light at dusk. Last night I was peeking into the woods behind my house and was able to see things in the woods I could not with the naked eye. With there wide view, they would be great for low light hunting or even birding.




Possibly my best find was the microwave. I picked up a very clean new looking huge 24" stainless steel 1200 watt Kitchen Aid. I have been looking for a nice microwave at thrift stores for about three months ever since my last one of 10 years gave out on me. I finally found a nice one on the shelf. I got it for just 12$, and the model I got still sells for over $600 when new.

The microwave I picked up looks new, and is super clean. It must gave been a tear out in a recent remodel.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 3, 2021)

Here are a few items from my road trip East to Memory Lane. I was thrilled to get this Schwinn sign!  It hung at the factory the City of Chicago demolished.  I believe this was the Kildare Ave. factory but need to do more research.  The Harley Davidson truss frame is a 1918 model.  I also got this Hedstrom mica spark plug for my Indian camelback project.  A very scarce piece to find in this condition.  I think it cost an extra dollar over the porcelain plugs.  I bought the custom painted Edli crank straightener at MLC.





































"The once sprawling Kildare Avenue factory was set to be torn down by 1985, but the job was largely handled prematurely by a suspected arsonist’s fire in the empty complex in August of 1984. The vacant lot left in its wake remained an eyesore in Hermosa for 20 years before finally becoming the home of the new North-Grand High School in 2004. Meanwhile, the former Schwinn assembly plant and office building at the neighboring address of 1856 N. Kostner Avenue managed to avoid both the blaze and the wrecking ball, and is still standing today."








"


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 3, 2021)

This comment may not go over well here, but as far a Le-tours are concerned. I believe the later Japan made ones offer a nicer ride. I sold my previous Japan made le-tour when I purchased a earlier Chicago made one in nicer physical condition.  The Japan made ones are lighter / faster / and more comfortable for me to ride.  Thats why I'm so happy to have found this one, The Japan made le-tour's are the most comfortable road bike I have ever owned. I have missed my last one almost from the day I sold it.

I'm going to spend some more money on this one, and build it up just for me to enjoy. The biggest scratch is on the fork, right where a computer might go.  Next decision is what colors may look best with orange. I never had a orange bike before. I was thinking white, but my often dirty hands would mess that up pretty quick. Maybe I will still do white, and make a point to always wear gloves.

I'm open to seeing any photos of orange framed bikes before I commit to any color for grips, tires, and saddle.


----------



## kccomet (Oct 3, 2021)

albert einsentraut, local find. cool look with the monostay and delta brakes, came with an extra aero wheelset


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Oct 3, 2021)

Got a nice Klaxton from Rust_Trader. Looks and sounds great on my 1940 Elgin.
Thanks again!


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 3, 2021)

Here is another blast from the past. A Vintage 60's Revere Ware Coffee peculator. When I was a child, my mom used one just like this to make her morning coffee.



After Purchasing for $1.99, I checked ebay and just the glass top cap sold on ebay for $37.99 on both October 2 and 3.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/114980809671?campid=5335809022
https://www.ebay.com/itm/265320998692?campid=5335809022
I originally planned to keep it, but will polish this baby up. If I can stick another $50 dollars in my pocket on a two dollar purchase, that would be hard to pass up.

A really clean one sold on September 26 for $99 and that was the highest price I saw.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/403095628838?campid=5335809022


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 3, 2021)

No bikes but got a cool vintage slot car collection. And some diecast cars.  Thanks to a tip from a friend & Caber .


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 3, 2021)

Finally got my ‘71 Super Glide home and a big thanks to @bikesnbuses (Jeff) for passing along this little fella. V/r Shawn


----------



## Wheeler (Oct 3, 2021)

On Wednesday, I sold my long locally listed Citywood saddle.
 I had not found a suitable use for it in five years of ownership, so time to free up some bike bucks.



 On Friday afternoon I spotted this lovely cabinetry refinishing project on Marketplace just a short ways from me and brought it home.
 I think it's a Gaia from Colombia.
It weighs @40lbs and rides well after I replaced the chain.
 26" single speed, hand braking. 







 A well timed message paid off on Saturday as a nice out of town seller was able to meet locally by chance and brought along the little racer I've been chasing.
 Pics are pre bath. I think a good wash and BLO will do the trick for now.










 Technically, I can argue that getting smaller bikes than usual is downsizing.
 I just sold my two 28" roadsters, so I think downsizing is really going rather well this week.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 3, 2021)

After a 12 month wait, Ford has finally issued me a VIN number and a build date.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 3, 2021)

That's pretty strange that Ford is calling a November build a 2021 model. Usually by July August the makers are starting to build the next years models.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 3, 2021)

Robertriley said:


> After a 12 month wait, Ford has finally issued me a VIN number and a build date.
> View attachment 1489384



Seen these at Car Auctions in Texas 
Bringing 16 - 22k over Sticker / MSRP


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 3, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> That's pretty strange that Ford is calling a November build a 2021 model. Usually by July August the makers are starting to build the next years models.



I really believe your going to wait longer that you think.


----------



## Jon Olson (Oct 3, 2021)

Just unloaded from JA/CO’s swap meet yesterday! I enjoyed “all” the collectors at the meet.
Thanks to Jim!


----------



## oldebike55 (Oct 3, 2021)

Girlfriend says we're out of room,... but I had to have em! a Republic
Hiway 61 coin embellished, and '05 Martin reso, sound sweet!
happy sunday😎 ya'll


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 3, 2021)

Picked up 3 parts bike and a reversed paint scheme liberty 🗽 badged women’s schwinn… It was great to see some of the guys there and Met a few more people as well … Good time this morning


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2021)

Got an old Master bike lock in original packaging.  1 whole dollar!


----------



## IngoMike (Oct 3, 2021)

'47 Monark....



Ca. city #147, plate #206.....


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 3, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Picked up 3 parts bike and a reversed paint scheme liberty 🗽 badged women’s schwinn… It was great to see some of the guys there and Met a few more people as well … Good time this morning
> 
> View attachment 1489451
> 
> ...



nice score! I really LOVE that blue Schwinn in the first few pics for some reason...I'd keep that sucker ratty & ride the heck outta it! 
Happy Sunday!!


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 3, 2021)

FedEx dropped off these two gems yesterday great packing job @CM Gerlach thanksagain Chris! Waiting for FedEx to drop 3 more off today thanks to @Junkman Bob


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 3, 2021)

Ready for winter


----------



## Hastings (Oct 3, 2021)

‘98 G and J ladies Rambler. Was being sold as a garden bike. Didn’t come with bicycle  wheels added some wartime lightweight wheels to it. Head badge is gone. Some pinstripes still remain. Not perfect but def a cool find hiding 15 minutes from my house.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 3, 2021)

bought some stuff at the Bike swap yesterday. 2 wheels and 2 Monark deep dish fenders for my 48 Huffman Frankenbike. unknown early lightweight fenders for my frankenlightweight. crazy vintage brake for something. postwar lightwight frame with a Continental headset.





Prewar Schwinn Lightweight.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 3, 2021)

A very clean 1956 Sturmey Archer AW hub with 36 hole drilling for a Schwinn 3 speed, and a nice Brooks B66 saddle.


----------



## JO BO (Oct 3, 2021)

Charlie Browned again


----------



## catfish (Oct 3, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> received an awesome package from a really cool CABER...can't seem to be able to put my finger on his name...
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> ...



Very cool stuff !!!!


----------



## nick tures (Oct 3, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Picked up 3 parts bike and a reversed paint scheme liberty 🗽 badged women’s schwinn… It was great to see some of the guys there and Met a few more people as well … Good time this morning
> 
> View attachment 1489451
> 
> ...






Junkman Bob said:


> Nice Bob !!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 4, 2021)

catfish said:


> Very cool stuff !!!!



The guy that sent me that stuff is pretty cool, too!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 4, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> I really believe your going to wait longer that you think.



I’m sure I am.  Ford hasn’t hit any of the targets they have set so far.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 4, 2021)

Robertriley said:


> I’m sure I am.  Ford hasn’t hit any of the targets they have set so far.



As long as they are getting the big monies  , they are going to forget about you even if you have one ordered , I’d go get my deposit back and buy more bikes. Lol


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 4, 2021)

FedEx showed up late afternoon with 2 giant boxes with 3 bike's from @Junkman Bob  and started unpacking and building one at 5pm, and worked through the night till couldn't see straight about 2am and just started to build 2nd bike and still hadn't unpacked everything.... Junkman Bob must have spent a week boxing this poop up!























Still have a days work ahead of me! Now I have some bike's that aren't just whizzer's for my swapmeet in couple weeks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> FedEx showed up late afternoon with 2 giant boxes with 3 bike's from @Junkman Bob  and started unpacking and building one at 5pm, and worked through the night till couldn't see straight about 2am and just started to build 2nd bike and still hadn't unpacked everything.... Junkman Bob must have spent a week boxing this poop up!View attachment 1489975
> 
> View attachment 1489976
> 
> ...



Now THAT's how you pack a bike! Nice work!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 4, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Now THAT's how you pack a bike! Nice work!



Thanks Mike 
The Golden Rule !!! 
Bob


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 4, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Thanks Mike
> The Golden Rule !!!
> Bob



Soooo I'm still unpacking..... just wooow


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 4, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Soooo I'm still unpacking..... just wooow



Grab a sixerrr!!!🇺🇸


----------



## Tour De Luxe (Oct 4, 2021)

I helped an older couple in the neighborhood clean the chandelier in their entry. They knew I messed around with bikes and the wife sent me an email last night asking if I wanted their old bikes. She said hers was an “English Racer”, so i was imagining a nice old Raleigh 3 speed or similar, and that his was just a regular man’s single speed, so I’m imagining a nice old heavyweight. Beep, wrong answer.

Her bike is a crazy heavy 10 speed KIA, as in the car company, with 26” wheels and super cheap components.

His is a bit better. A late 70’s Sears middleweight with coaster brake.  

I pumped up the tires and gave them a quick spin. Hardly worth putting new tires on these old bikes. Probably heading to The Recyclery.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Andrewfrenes (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 9, 2021)

And I thought I still had another day until Sunday!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 9, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> And I thought I still had another day until Sunday!




Looks like Sunday also rolls into Monday!


----------



## Wheeler (Oct 9, 2021)

I can see Sean how one (Andrew in this case) might get excited one Sunday Eve when it's only one sleep away, and then you're allowed to open one thread on your 24th post before you go to bed.
 The Little Knee Scuffer


----------



## Boris (Oct 9, 2021)

Wheeler said:


> I can see Sean how one (Andrew in this case) might get excited one Sunday Eve when it's only one sleep away, and then you're allowed to open one thread on your 24th post before you go to bed.
> The Little Knee Scuffer



Nice segue way into tomorrows installment with that finely honed Saturday night sarcasm.


----------



## Andrewfrenes (Oct 9, 2021)

hey hey hey i just got put together...day early not that bad...tom morning hitting that whittier trail...


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2021)

Is it still last Sunday?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 9, 2021)

mrg said:


> Is it still last Sunday?



Yes sir, until tomorrow which is already here! But not where we live.  😜


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 10, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Yes sir, until tomorrow which is already here! But not where we live.  😜



Seems like @jd56 forgot about Sunday this week.  Hope he is ok.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 10, 2021)

GOT THEES LAST WEEK  1953 SHELBY AND 1957 IC HIGGINS JET FLOW AND HAWTHORN WITH EXTRA PARTS


----------



## Wheeler (Oct 10, 2021)

Uh..oh. This is not good.

My fellow Canadian bicycle brother Larry is from Quebec though and this is just another Dimanche to him.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 10, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Seems like @jd56 forgot about Sunday this week.  Hope he is ok.




Well that surprised me so I checked the new threads. Looks like Sunday started 3 minutes after you posted this!  😎


----------



## Boris (Oct 10, 2021)

Wheeler said:


> Uh..oh. This is not good.
> 
> My fellow Canadian bicycle brother Larry is from Quebec though and this is just another Dimanche to him.



Lived almost 70 years. Had to look up the word. Surprised I never heard it before (or at least remember hearing it before, I said I'm almost 70!).


----------



## vincev (Oct 10, 2021)

Boris said:


> Lived almost 70 years. Had to look up the word. Surprised I never heard it before (or at least remember hearing it before, I said I'm almost 70!).



You had to look this up ???Who doesnt know its the "Suns Day" ? I think spelling Sunday is much easier.


----------



## Wheeler (Oct 10, 2021)

Honestly, I had to look it up too.
 It's been about 45 years since grade 9 French and I passed with a promise to take Spanish in grade 10.
 Canadian packaging is bilingual, so many words are familiar, but don't ask me to use the ingredient list in a sentence.
Another Canadiana tid bit,
We supposedly converted to Metric about 50 years ago, but our meat and veggies are still priced by the pound. 50 years.
 Maybe I'm revealing too much.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 10, 2021)

Wheeler said:


> Uh..oh. This is not good.
> 
> My fellow Canadian bicycle brother Larry is from Quebec though and this is just another Dimanche to him.



BICYCLE LARRY FROM WOODSTOCK ONTARIO CANADA


----------



## Wheeler (Oct 10, 2021)

bicycle larry said:


> BICYCLE LARRY FROM WOODSTOCK ONTARIO CANADA.



PLEASE EXCUSE THE HONEST FAUX PAS LARRY. 
 Have a Happy Thanksgiving, Sir.
and all fellow Canucks.
 Now, Is Turkey Day today or next week? 

(We are also having Thanksgiving across Canada today actually! 10/10/21)

I'm always Thankful for The Cabe Community and Sunday's Show and Tell.


----------



## ranman (Oct 10, 2021)

20”


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 6, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> I really believe your going to wait longer that you think.



It’s built and on it’s way.


----------

